# Clen



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

On 120 mcg of this stuff and not feeling any sides, was thinking could that be cause they are crap or because I've been on asthmatic medicine since I was born?


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

You don't have to feel sides to know things are working. It's a thermogenic, best way to know is if your body temperature is higher than normal.


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

Boro Boy said:


> You don't have to feel sides to know things are working. It's a thermogenic, best way to know is if your body temperature is higher than normal.


Can't really tell now cause I'm hungover to bits and I'm always warm when hungover haha, but thinking during the week haven't really noticed being warmer than normal, should I up the dosage a tiny bit more?


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

You won't necessarily 'feel' warmer either. In fact when I used to run clen my hands would always be cold. Thermometer is your best bet but almost pointless if you don't know your normal body temp.


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

How long you been on? Normally after a week and a half my shakes stop all together and I have to come off


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

@jackdublinT

Everyone has different tolerance levels. Yours may be 160mcg per day where as someone elses may only be 80mcg

If your on 120mcg now and not feeling anything, bump up the dosage again and see what that feels like. If you bump up the dose and the sides get too much, drop it back down to the dose your most comfortable with. This is your effective dose of Clen.

Run two weeks on, two weeks off (unless your using Ketotifen)

I don't know the brand so can't comment if good to go

You should be experiencing a little shaking (look in the hands) and feeling a little warmer (not much at all though), also in some people - like me - Clen suppresses some people's appetites


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

GeordieSteve said:


> How long you been on? Normally after a week and a half my shakes stop all together and I have to come off


Since Tuesday, started on 1 pill for 2 days and so on


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

I have a tub of wildcat clen and on 80mcg a day am a shaking sweaty beast imo if ur not feeling anything from 120mcg something is not right.


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

Echo said:


> @jackdublinT
> 
> Everyone has different tolerance levels. Yours may be 160mcg per day where as someone elses may only be 80mcg
> 
> ...


Yeah I think I've noticed a bit of the appetite suppress I'm gonna go for what you say and up it to 160 and see what the Craic is


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

skipper1987 said:


> I have a tub of wildcat clen and on 80mcg a day am a shaking sweaty beast imo if ur not feeling anything from 120mcg something is not right.


Maybe I just have a better tolerance to it than you, I'll see how it looks at the end of my 2 weeks, could be crap stuff


----------



## tiny76 (Apr 27, 2010)

I took 80mcg of alpha pharma astralean and was shaking like a dog ****ting razor blades for a full 24 hours. work colleagues thought I had a drink problem.


----------



## skipper1987 (May 1, 2013)

jackdublin said:


> Maybe I just have a better tolerance to it than you, I'll see how it looks at the end of my 2 weeks, could be crap stuff


Maybe but am sure u would be feeling something by now like trouble sleeping,cramps hot flushes headache imo like i said there probably bunk isis orals are hit and miss.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

jackdublin said:


> Maybe I just have a better tolerance to it than you, I'll see how it looks at the end of my 2 weeks, could be crap stuff


Maybe or clen is ****e... various factors come into play


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

Echo said:


> Maybe or clen is ****e... various factors come into play


Yeah I'm gonna say it to the fella I got it off I wasted 50 quid on this shyte, gonna Finnish the two weeks tho, and then look into a better clen, any suggestions?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

I was shaking all day on 40mcg of d hacks first day.. took 80mcg third day by 1pm and my head was still pumping on the pillow lying in bed, if your not shaking on your first few days your clen is crap


----------



## Boro Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't suppose you getting hammered is doing your results much good.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Isis clen is commonly known to be shyte. I'm normally the first one to big up or defend Isis but not their tabs, particularly their T3 or clen.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> I was shaking all day on 40mcg of d hacks first day.. took 80mcg third day by 1pm and my head was still pumping on the pillow lying in bed, if your not shaking on your first few days your clen is crap


I'm thinking of ordering some of his Clen to finish off a DNP cycle

You said your shaking on 40mcg? Is that normal for you or is his Clen just really strong?


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

No not really iv run the old pharma spiropents and bulgarian ones yrs ago and il say there strong, my mate took 1 and was shaking like hell as well.


----------



## Vivid (May 14, 2009)

I've just had to drop from 80mcg to 40mcg due to the sides, killer migraines, shakes, disturbed sleep etc. Only 3 days in, but makes me question yours if your feeling nothing, 120mcg's a pretty high dose...


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

That much clen under a week in you should be shaking like a shitting dog mate.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

It looks like legit Isis packaging. Try upping dosage....and not drinking


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Linc06 said:


> It looks like legit Isis packaging. Try upping dosage....and not drinking


It is legit Isis, that's not being disputed...up the dose? Theyre known to be shyt dude..try get yer money back or put it down to experience...Isis tabs have never been well rated.


----------



## Linc06 (Jun 23, 2013)

mixerD1 said:


> It is legit Isis, that's not being disputed...up the dose? Theyre known to be shyt dude..try get yer money back or put it down to experience...Isis tabs have never been well rated.


He's not guna get his money back

Isis var is not bad


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Linc06 said:


> He's not guna get his money back
> 
> Isis var is not bad


Heard the same of their dbol...but the clen is rubbish and I ran their T3. T3 is dust too.


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

Linc06 said:


> It looks like legit Isis packaging. Try upping dosage....and not drinking


Yeah I'll up the dosage again tomorrow, I'm still gonna finish the 2 weeks off and see if anything happens and if nothing your man is gonna get an ear full!!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

never used isis orals just because i read they are **** lol


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Some clen you really need to overdose on it to feel it lol. Don't be stupid and take my word for it but I've ran Yabang and you have to take over 200mcg to feel what astralean can accomplish at 80mcg.

Astralean gets a thumbs up from me, think thats Alpha Pharmas brand. Shaking a little but I hate the feeling in my head more than anything. I'm talking and typing like a mad fvcker


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Juic3Up said:


> Some clen you really need to overdose on it to feel it lol. Don't be stupid and take my word for it but I've ran Yabang and you have to take over 200mcg to feel what astralean can accomplish at 80mcg.
> 
> Astralean gets a thumbs up from me, think thats Alpha Pharmas brand. Shaking a little but I hate the feeling in my head more than anything. I'm talking and typing like a mad fvcker


Yep...or in other words, underdosed. Alphas astralean is properly dosed.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Astralean is the propert stuff.

At 2 pills at 6am I'm shaking by 9am. At 9pm I'm getting cramps on my feet 

Anyone take these before bedtime?


----------



## J4MES (Jul 28, 2013)

Make sure you keep water intake high!


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

abcplumb said:


> Astralean is the propert stuff.
> 
> At 2 pills at 6am I'm shaking by 9am. At 9pm I'm getting cramps on my feet
> 
> Anyone take these before bedtime?


Take them in the morning / afternoon it raises your heart rate and is a stimulant, not really what you want while your trying to get a goodnights sleep and recover.

No saying it can't be done.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Dead lee said:


> Take them in the morning / afternoon it raises your heart rate and is a stimulant, not really what you want while your trying to get a goodnights sleep and recover.
> 
> No saying it can't be done.


Very true, but it's very difficult training when it feels like your legs will give way.

Also the cramps before bedtime are a killer.

Even tho I take taurine I still get them some times.

I'm glad I don't get the headaches and sweats.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

M82000 said:


> Make sure you keep water intake high!


why bother? His Clen is bunk....


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

abcplumb said:


> Very true, but it's very difficult training when it feels like your legs will give way.
> 
> Also the cramps before bedtime are a killer.
> 
> ...


You're using too much.


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

Is 80mcg too much?

( 2 x pills )


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

jackdublin said:


> Yeah I'm gonna say it to the fella I got it off I wasted 50 quid on this shyte, gonna Finnish the two weeks tho, and then look into a better clen, any suggestions?


£50 for that mate you need to look else where. Should be less than half that.


----------



## jackdublin (Jan 28, 2013)

kingdale said:


> £50 for that mate you need to look else where. Should be less than half that.


Yeah it's a bit pricy, went halfs with a mate anyway, finished the cycle anyway a dropped a few pounds that's about it, no major changes won't be buying that shyte again


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

abcplumb said:


> Is 80mcg too much?
> 
> ( 2 x pills )


I would start at 20mcg and increase from there. Take too much and I imagine you will feel pretty crappy.


----------



## TomTom2014 (Oct 1, 2014)

Alri JackDublin can you still get isis clen im in Dublin also


----------



## abcplumb (Oct 9, 2013)

I took Dhacks Clen only 1 pill (40mcg) the other day and I was shaking within an hour.

Late afternoon got a really bad migraine, which I've never got from Astra lean.

I've been up 80mcg on A/L but never any migraines.

I'm gonna try the Dhacks clen tomorrow and see how it goes.


----------

